# Big Game, wie bauen wirs auf?



## Sailfisch (2. Januar 2005)

*Big Game aber wo?*

Also Freunde des Big Game,
wie Ihr seht bin ich durchaus noch lernfähig. So ganz unrecht habt Ihr ja nicht mit der Kritik, daß unser Thema zu unübersichtlich werden könnte. Deshalb habe ich jetzt mal eine Umfrage gestartet, wie wir es am besten aufbauen. Wenn ich das bis jetzt richtig verstanden habe, so haben wir grundsätzlich drei Möglichkeiten zu sortieren.
1. Nach Örtlichkeiten, sprich Reiseziele ( z.B. Acapulco, Kanaren ... )
hier sehe ich allerdings noch nicht ganz, wie das übersichtlich werden soll, könnten höchstens grob nach Kontinenten vorgliedern

2. Nach Zielfischen ( Marlin, Sail, Wahoo, Thune ... )
hier müßten wir dann Gruppen bilden, sprich z.B. die verschiedenen Marline, Sail ...

3. Grob nach Big Game, Little Big Game und Sonstiges Trolling in warmen Regionen

Das soll nicht abschließend verstanden werden, wenn jemand noch besser Ideen hat, bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Die Kollegen die für die zweite Variante sind bitte ich um einen Vorschlag für die zu bildenden Gruppen.

Nochwas, sollten die Themen Erfolg haben, was ich hoffe, so sollten wir sie oben festalten. Das bedeutet aber es sollten nicht mehr als 3 verschiedene Themen werden, weil der Rattenschwanz an festgehaltenen Themen sonst zu groß wird. Bitte berücksichtigt das bei Euren Vorschlägen.

War leider ein Fehler beim Zusammenfügen, eigentlich sollte das neue Thema oben stehen, sorry. 

Hallo Freunde des Big Game Fischens!
Möchte hiermit ein Thema eröffnen, was sowohl für Einsteiger als auch für Fortgeschrittene die Suche nach dem richtigen Urlaubsziel für einen Big Game Trip erleichtert. Es wäre schön, wenn die mehr oder minder erfahrenen Big Gamer hier einige Eindrücke und Erfahrungen wiedergeben könnten. Das Ganze stelle ich mir so vor, daß die Ziele kurz beschrieben werden, unter Hinweis auf die zu erwartenden Fische. Soweit Ihr wollt könnt Ihr auch was zu den Kosten sagen. Wenn Ihr einen ausführlichen (gesonderten) Bericht geschrieben habt, so sollte darauf verweisen werden, sofern vorhanden bitte auch auf weitere Diskussionen über das Ziel hinweisen, bestenfalls per (boardinternen) Link. Kommerzielle Links bitte vermeiden!

Da dieses Thema als Orientierungshilfe dienen soll *bitte* auf, das ansonsten auch von mir geschätzte, "Gelaber" verzichten, respektive auf ein Minimum reduzieren.


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Januar 2005)

*Acapulco, Mexiko für Einsteiger*

Nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen eignet sich Acapulco in Mexiko sehr gut für den Big Game Einstieg. Hier wird hauptsächlich auf Sailfish geangelt aber auch Dorado´s, Thune und gelegentlich auch Marlins werden gefangen. Der Preis für das Fischen ist sehr günstig, man bekommt Boote ab 150 $, wenngleich die Anreise bis zur mexikanischen Pazifikküste etwas teurer ist als in andere Gebiete. Positiv ist, daß sehr viel Fisch, insbesondere Sails, vorhanden ist. 
Meinen ausfürlichen Bericht findet Ihr hier.
Soweit bekannt ist die gesamte mexikanische Pazifikküste ein gutes Big Game Revier, insbesondere Puerto Vallarta wird immer wieder genannt.


----------



## Fishbuster (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Echtes BIG GAME geht eigentlich nur in Tropisches oder Subtropisches Wasser!!! Kleine Ausnahme sind Zeitweise u.a. die Thune im Mittelmeer.
Der Anfänger oder auch der Erfahrene, sollte diese Fragen bedenken:
1. Für eine BIG GAME Sportfischerreise ist somit fast immer eine weitere u. auch teuere Anreise angesagt. 
2. Was will/kann ich ausgeben? Es spielt also der Geldbeutel eine gr. Rolle, besonders für den Neuling. 
3. Es sollte auch der Zielfisch klar sein.
4. Kann schönes gutes "Little" Big Game ein schöner Ersatz zum Einsteigen sein?
5. Was gehört zum Little Big Game? Sailfish, White Marlin, Thun bis ?KG etc., oder ist das schon BIG?
Wenn diese Fragen für den Angler klar sind, sollte er sein Jagdrevier aussuchen und kann dann die Kosten für eine Woche (4-5Tg.)Teilcharter in etwa errechnen für die Reise.
1000 Euro für das Mittelmeer u. Kanaren, 2.500 Euro Grossraum Karibik/Mexico/Südafrika oder 5000 Euro für weitere exotische Gebiete.
Es gibt nirgendwo eine Fanggarantie, aber das Tropische Angelrevier bietet immer bessere Sportfischmöglichkeiten.
Somit ein besonderes Petri Heil für 2005


----------



## Big Fins (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Also für Anfänger wäre sicher eine Reise nach Acapulco gut, wie sie Sailfish gemacht hat.
Es gibt aber gute Alternativen zu den Billfish, zB auf Tarpon in Florida ($$$$) oder auf Cuba. Da fängt man auch gute "Little" Gamefish und hat tropische Temperaturen und wird nicht arm.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Ich finde die Hinweise von Fishbuster schon o.k. obwohl er sich sicherlich wieder nach dem Aufruf "keine kommerziellen Interessen" (..leider) vorsichtig bewegen muß. Es sollte auch einmal definiert werden, was hier unter Big Game verstanden werden soll. Es ist wenig hilfreich, wenn hier dann irgendwo Tips gegeben werden, wie...."es ist saubillig, normalerweise werden zwar keine Thune gefangen, aber der Nachbar vom Gärtner meines Großvaters kennt da jemanden, der hat schon mal auf seiner 35er Schnur beim Goldstriemenstippen...."
Ihr wißt, was ich meine: Infos - keine Träumereien!

Für mich ist also der Sailfish irgendwo die untere Grenze des gefragten. Das findet irgendwie im Light Tackle Bereich statt. Weitere Tips sollte da eigentlich dann Thune
( oberhalb von 50 Pfund !) Marline und andere der großen im Meer betreffen.
Es kann sicher auch irgendwo an der Riffkante mit kleinen Kosten einmal ein größerer Fisch gehakt werden - aber ist das mit dieser Frage hier gemeint?

Es mag wieder einmal etwas nachdrücklich von mir klingen. Ich beschäftige mich aber schon sehr lange und ausgiebig mit der Planung von Anglerträumen. Der größte Fehler, der immer wieder gemacht wird, ist der Versuch, etwas so billig wie möglich zu versuchen und dann darauf zu hoffen, das die Fische mitspielen. Das geht genau in 5% der Fälle gut, der Rest bezahlt für den Erfolg dann zwei Mal!


----------



## Big Fins (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

An Dolfin
Eigentlich sollte dieser Thread, wenn ich Sailfish richtig verstanden habe, mit Tips ausgefüllt werden, die Einsteigern und Fortgeschrittenen eine Hilfestellung geben.
Anstatt so sinnlos loszuschreiben und andere als Nichtswisser hinzustellen, die sich erdreisten hier was zum Königsthema zu schreiben, mach Dir doch selbst gedanken zum Thema und schreib was konstruktives.
Da Du ja über langjährige Erfahrung verfügst, könntest Du uns Unwissende ja gleich mit einweihen.
Ich jedenfalls bleib bei meinem Tip Florida, Cuba sowie Acapulco als weiteren.
Und übrigends, teure Boote und 130lbs Gerät sind kein Garant für Fische, groß oder klein oder überhaupt.


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

@ Dolfin
Ich möchte das Thema ungern nur auf "das wahre Big Game" beschränken. Will heißen, auch Beiträge zum Little Big Game sind expressis verbis erwünscht. Schließlich sind wir alle mündige Bürger und jeder kann für sich entscheiden wo er hinfährt und was er unter Big Game versteht.
Den Beitrag von Fishbuster finde ich im Übrigen völlig in Ordnung. Er findet meine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung. Insbesondere weil er die Frage, ob (Little) Big Game ein tauglicher Ersatz sein kann dem einzelnen überläßt. 
Ich würde mich freuen konkrete Hinweise und Tipps von Dir hier zu lesen.

@ Meister Popper   
Du hast mich völlig richtig verstanden.  #6 

@ all
Warte auf viele hilfreiche Tipps! Besten Dank bereits im Voraus.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Nun mal langsam. Darum ging es mir doch garnicht. Dieses Internetboard bietet doch aber 1000 Möglichkeiten, um auf die unterschiedlichen Dinge einzugehen. Diese Möglichkeit sollte man nutzen und die Informationen ordnen - finde ich.. Was ist daran schlimm??
Ich finde den Wordkrüppel "little Big Game" einfach nur Schwachsinn. Es ist eigentlich doch in Wirklichkeit eine Erfindung von Tourismusmanagern oder Bootvercharteren auf Revieren, die nur gelegentlich mal einen großen Fisch bieten. Für mich meint Big Game
"das große Spiel" die Angelei auf die Giganten des Meeres.
Warum sprechen wir dann nicht von dem was wirklich gemeint ist?? Leichtes Freiwasserschleppen, Light Tackle oder was auch immer? Es gibt doch reichlich Platz unter diesem Thema, diese unterschiedlichen Dinge zu ordnen.


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Ich lasse die Beiträge 5 - einschließlich diesem jetzt für die kommenden Tage drin, sollte sich noch jemand äußern wollen bitte. Im Anschluß werde ich das "Gelaber" löschen.
Ich setze auf Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Big Fins (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

oh je, "großes Spiel" ein Voll-Profi packt aus. Einige Leute (mich eingeschlossen)knallen sich jetzt die Hände auf die Stirn :c oder sind fassungslos. Aber ich will Dich aufklären.

"Big Game" meint "Groß Wild" = "Groß Fisch" und hat rein garnichts mit großem Spiel zu tun aber das kann ja jedem passieren |kopfkrat .

Schade Sailfish, es wäre sicher interresant geworden, aber nu entwickelt sich das in eine falsche Richtung, aber dagegen kann man ja was tun.

An Dolfin, gib hier doch mal einige Tips, was die jeweiligen Methoden betrifft bzw wo man als Anfänger gute Chancen hat und es preislich attraktiv ist, no prob.


----------



## Fishbuster (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

@ dolfin, ich schreibe weil ich die anglerwünsche nach 8 jahren prof. sportfischen kenne. aber, was du sicher noch nicht weisst, seit dem 01. dez.04 bin ich kein gewerblicher mehr. mein geschäft ist abgemeldet u. das boot ist verkauft. falls ich bald wieder einsteigen sollte, schreib ich es dir. darum scheibe ich neutral mein wissen und erfahrung hier im bord und das ist sicher nicht wenig.
ausserdem schreibst du eigentlich genau das, was ich zur planung u. überlegung einer entsprechenden reise zum bedenken angeregt habe.


----------



## Ansgar (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Moin,

Also, die Frage worum es hier geht ist total wichtig:
Reden wir hier Light tackle fishing oder heavy tackle (Big Game ist ja ein weiter Begriff), reden wir Marlin oder Wahoo, reden wir hier ueber Sommer oder Winter, ...

Mal ein Beispiel: Fuer Sailfish wuerde ich in Australien nach Broome (Westkueste) fahren, fuer Marlin nach Cairns (Ostkueste). Fuer Wahoo vermutlich nach Darwin (Nordkueste). 

Im deutschen Sommer kann man Cairns fuer Marlin vergessen, im deutschen Winter geht es ab. Fuer Tunas ist deutscher Sommer gut, fuer Marlin nicht.

Marlin kann man fast ueberall fangen aber heavy tackle heisst Cairns. Light tackle kann man (30er/50er Ausruestung) ueberall betreiben (und kleinere Marlins, etc. fangen).

Eine pauschale Empfehlung zum WO gibt es nicht. Das haengt von den Erwartungen ab, von den finanziellen Mitteln, von der Jahreszeit, von der Ziel-Fischart, etc etc.

Wenn es nur um eine Liste von potentiellen Game fish destinations geht, wird die so lang, dass dabei der Informationsgehalt verloren geht. 
Sobald hier die einschraenkenden Kriterien definiert wird, ist es daher einfacher, hier Empfehlunen abzugeben.

Ansonsten ganz pauschal fuer grosse Marlins: Kona Hawaii und Cairns Australien )

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Weiss nicht ob Wortspielereien und Sticheleien hier was zu suchen haben - lass uns mal lieber alle n bisschen sinnig bleiben... Ging hier um das WO im Big Game, sonst nichts. No worries...


----------



## DxcDxrsch (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Ich weiß ja net!?!? Das soll sich lohnen?


----------



## Ansgar (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*



			
				DocDorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja net!?!? Das soll sich lohnen?




Hi DocDorsch,

wie meinst Du das?

Wie lohnt sich angeln ueberhaupt? 
Willst Du immer Deine Kosten fuer Dein Geraet, etc 'heraus angeln'?

Erklaer das doch mal bitte...

Also, all the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht ob Wortspielereien und Sticheleien hier was zu suchen haben - lass uns mal lieber alle n bisschen sinnig bleiben... Ging hier um das WO im Big Game, sonst nichts. No worries...



Jupp @ Ansgar, sehe ich auch so.

Freue mich auch, dass Sailfisch meinen Vorschlag aus dem Moderatoren-Forum hier gleich umgesetzt hat und an´s Datensammeln geht. 

Mir schwebt eine kleine Liste vor, wo nach Ländern und nach "Leichtem/mittelerem/schwerem BG" alle vorkommenden Fischarten mal aufgelistet sind. Hilft bestimmt dem Einen oder Anderen bei der Urlaubsplanung, denke ich.   

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## felix181 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Jeder hat völlig andere Anforderungen an dieses schöne Hobby: Der eine unternimmt sehr lange Reisen dafür, der andere möchte es lieber möglichst oft ausüben. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Möglichkeit möglichst oft am eigenen Boot diesem Hobby nachzukommen und deshalb ist halt für mich das Mittelmeer unschlagbar. Zwischen August und November habe ich dort Blauflossenthune, Fuchshaie oder Schwertfische und vor allem das Gefühl der grossen Freiheit ohne dem Stress ausgesetzt zu sein, in genau dieser einen Woche "meinen Riesenfisch" erlegen zu müssen. Die restlichen Monate werden halt kleinere Brötchen (bzw. Fische) gebacken. Mir ist völlig bewusst, dass an vielen anderen Orten eine höhere Wahscheinlichkeit besteht, einen Riesen zu erwischen, aber wie gesagt, dass ist Einstellungssache. Deshalb ist mein Traumrevier das Mittelmeer - zumindest solange ich in Mitteleuropa arbeite... |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Ansgar (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

1) Freue mich auch, dass Sailfisch meinen Vorschlag aus dem Moderatoren-Forum hier gleich umgesetzt hat und an´s Datensammeln geht. 

2) Mir schwebt eine kleine Liste vor, wo nach Ländern und nach "Leichtem/mittelerem/schwerem BG" alle vorkommenden Fischarten mal aufgelistet sind. Hilft bestimmt dem Einen oder Anderen bei der Urlaubsplanung, denke ich.   


zu 1) Dann haben wir Dir also diesen Thread zu verdanken  |supergri  |supergri 

zu 2) Ich glaube, das ist ne Lebensaufgabe... ) 
Lass uns doch mal erstmal mit einem Fisch oder einer Location anfangen. 
Sonst verlaeuft das glaube ich im Sande - siehe mein Beispiel weiter oben...

Also, all the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*



			
				felix181 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat völlig andere Anforderungen an dieses schöne Hobby: Der eine unternimmt sehr lange Reisen dafür, der andere möchte es lieber möglichst oft ausüben. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Möglichkeit möglichst oft am eigenen Boot diesem Hobby nachzukommen und deshalb ist halt für mich das Mittelmeer unschlagbar. Zwischen August und November habe ich dort Blauflossenthune, Fuchshaie oder Schwertfische und vor allem das Gefühl der grossen Freiheit ohne dem Stress ausgesetzt zu sein, in genau dieser einen Woche "meinen Riesenfisch" erlegen zu müssen. Die restlichen Monate werden halt kleinere Brötchen (bzw. Fische) gebacken. Mir ist völlig bewusst, dass an vielen anderen Orten eine höhere Wahscheinlichkeit besteht, einen Riesen zu erwischen, aber wie gesagt, dass ist Einstellungssache. Deshalb ist mein Traumrevier das Mittelmeer - zumindest solange ich in Mitteleuropa arbeite... |supergri  |supergri  |supergri




Hi Felix,

recht hast Du. Allerdings muss man dafuer natuerlich am Mittelmeer wohnen...
(gerade wenn man da sein Boot haben will).

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Na dann melde ich mich auch mal, obwohl ich nur wenig Erfahrung habe. Kommerzielle Interessen sind mir fremd. Florida finde ich beim aktuellen Dollarkurs sehr interessant. War selbst mit der "Wild Bill" ab Key West unterwegs. Das Gerät an Board ist okay. Kapitän und Bootsmann sind Klasse Typen. Je nach Jahreszeit gibt es auch richtig Fisch. November/Dezember Thune zum kämpfen. Aber auch sonst machen Dolphins, Barracudas etc. viel Spaß. Für Anfänger bestens geeignet. Boot hat vier Kampfstühle und liegt gut in der Welle. Bitte keine Wunder erwarten ! Ich fand es toll mal häufiger einen Fisch zu drillen, als unbedingt (zu warten, warten und zu warten) um den ganz Großen zu haken.

Nochwas zu den Preisen. Wer die Möglichkeit hat ab Amsterdam zu fliegen, hat klar einen Vorteil. Sehr günstige Preise (siehe martinair, Amsterdam-Miami-Amsterdam). Parken am Flughafen Schiphool ist auch okay. Am besten gleich Fly + Drive buchen (ca. 1.100 Euro für 2 Personen und 14 Tage). 

Die "Wild Bill" kostet bei einer Splittcharter (Buchung für 2 Personen, full day) ca. 150 Dollar pro Angler, bei insgesamt ca. 5-6 Personen an Bord. (Bitte auch Tip berücksichtigen, davon lebt der Bootsmann, ca. 20 % vom Charter-Preis  sind üblich).

Wer mehr wissen will, bitte posten !

Tight lines norge_klaus


----------



## Karstein (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Wäre natürlich auch ein feinster Ansatz, Ansgar - hinter der jeweiligen Fischart die Locations auflisten, guuuute Idee!  #6


----------



## felix181 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Felix,
> 
> recht hast Du. Allerdings muss man dafuer natuerlich am Mittelmeer wohnen...
> (gerade wenn man da sein Boot haben will).
> ...


Das schadet natürlich nicht wirklich    
Aber auch wenn man halbwegs in der Nähe wohnt ist es eine gute Sache. Für mich ist der Unterschied ein bisschen mit den Alternativen "Schifahren in den Alpen" oder "Heliskiing in Kanada" vergleichbar.
Aber ich geb schon zu, dass ich rein "wohntechnisch" zufrieden sein kann


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Ich habe mir das hier nocheinmal durchgelesen. Es bringt auch nichts, darüber zu streiten, wenn jemand meint, er betreibt Big Gamefishen, wenn er mit einem Kleinboot 20 Kilothune fischt. Dann hat er zwar ein tolles fischen - aber für mich kein Big Game.Ich habe auch keine Lust darauf, dass in die Ecke der persönlichen Angriffe zu bringen.
In diesem Themenbereich hatte ich auch schon einmal durch blicken lassen, dass mich die Angelei auf die Giganten (nicht) mehr interessiert, weil ich es aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mag. Wer sich schon mal mit der Entstehung von Leinenklassenrekorden in den unteren Leinenklassen bei Großfischen interessiert hat, weiß was ich in etwa meine.
Ich finde es aber wunderschön im Blauwasser einen schönen Tag zu haben und dabei eine bunte Strecke zu legen. Ob das dann mit dem Schleppgerät oder mit dem Treibangeln geschieht, ist zweitrangig. In den letzten Jahren habe ich diese Angelei zugunsten meiner Bootsangelei in der Ostsee unterbrochen. Aus ähnlichen gründen, wie der Kollege genannt hat, der nahe am Mittelmeer liegt. Nach wie vor interessieren mich aber dazu aktuelle Informationen. Daher finde ich nach wie vor, das sich hier eine Möglichkeit bietet, viele Informationen einzustellen und etwas zu strukturieren. Diese
Struktur sollten die Mods sich einmal überlegen. Vielleicht kann man das ja etwas ausbauen. Die Möglichkeiten könnten einfach die Zielfische sein. Wobei ich bei dieser Ordnung es bevorzugen würde, wenn es sich um gezieltes Angeln auf den Zielfisch handelt und nicht um Zufallsfänge.
Man könnte sich aber auch entschließen, die verschiedenen Reviere anzusprechen und immer wieder aktuell zu halten. Auf diese erstgenannten Arten kommen sicher die besten Infos zusammen.

@fishbuster
Ich wollte dich keineswegs kritisieren. Ich habe nur hier hin und wieder Kritik an Leuten lesen müssen, die als "Profis" bekannt sind. Mir sind die eigentlich lieber, als diejenigen, die versteckt in eigenen Links dann Werbung reinbringen und letztendlich auch nur verkaufen/vermitteln wollen. Wenn sich jemand äußert, der sein Geld damit verdient, kann ich ihn besser einschätzen, als diejenigen, die sich mehr oder weniger verdeckt einbringen. Aber die Boardregeln sind da sicher bindend.


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Januar 2005)

Also Freunde des Big Game,
wie Ihr seht bin ich durchaus noch lernfähig.  So ganz unrecht habt Ihr ja nicht mit der Kritik, daß unser Thema zu unübersichtlich werden könnte. Deshalb habe ich jetzt mal eine Umfrage gestartet, wie wir es am besten aufbauen. Wenn ich das bis jetzt richtig verstanden habe, so haben wir grundsätzlich drei Möglichkeiten zu sortieren.  
1. Nach Örtlichkeiten, sprich Reiseziele ( z.B. Acapulco, Kanaren ... )
hier sehe ich allerdings noch nicht ganz, wie das übersichtlich werden soll, könnten höchstens grob nach Kontinenten vorgliedern

2. Nach Zielfischen ( Marlin, Sail, Wahoo, Thune ... )
hier müßten wir dann Gruppen bilden, sprich z.B. die verschiedenen Marline, Sail ...

3. Grob nach Big Game, Little Big Game und Sonstiges Trolling in warmen Regionen 

Das soll nicht abschließend verstanden werden, wenn jemand noch besser Ideen hat, bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Die Kollegen die für die zweite Variante sind bitte ich um einen Vorschlag für die zu bildenden Gruppen.

Nochwas, sollten die Themen Erfolg haben, was ich hoffe, so sollten wir sie oben festalten. Das bedeutet aber es sollten nicht mehr als 3 verschiedene Themen werden, weil der Rattenschwanz an festgehaltenen Themen sonst zu groß wird. Bitte berücksichtigt das bei Euren Vorschlägen.


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game aber wo?*

Ich hab es 4 mal gelesen Dolfin. |kopfkrat 



> Es bringt auch nichts, darüber zu streiten, wenn jemand meint, er betreibt Big Gamefishen, wenn er mit einem Kleinboot 20 Kilothune fischt. Dann hat er zwar ein tolles fischen - aber für mich kein Big Game.Ich habe auch keine Lust darauf, dass in die Ecke der persönlichen Angriffe zu bringen.
> In diesem Themenbereich hatte* ich * auch schon einmal durch blicken lassen, dass *mich* die Angelei auf die Giganten (nicht) mehr interessiert, weil ich es aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mag.



Und ? Ein 20kg Yellowfin an der Angel sprengt für mindestens 75% aller hier mitlesenden einfach das Vorstellungsvermögen.

Warum schreibst Du nichts über Sideplaner, Downrigger, Release-Clips oder anderen Tricks?

Schade das Du es nicht magst, (oder nicht mehr)
aber vieleicht fällt Dir noch etwas Konstruktives ein.
Würde mich freuen.

Und ich würde mich über jeden weiteren (auch gern potentiellen) Big Gamer hier freuen.

R.R. #h


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game, wie bauen wirs auf?*

Sorry Sail, da hat sich etwas überschritten.
Mach so weiter #6 
Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game, wie bauen wirs auf?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Sail, da hat sich etwas überschritten.
> Mach so weiter #6
> Gernot #h


Das ist kein Problem, habe ich versaubeutelt, daß das nicht oben steht. Habs einfach rüberkopiert!   
Danke fürs Lob, hört man gern!  #6


----------



## Fishbuster (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game, wie bauen wirs auf?*

Die Frage war doch in der Hauptsache nach Ziele für das Big Game Fischen?!
Ich schreibe deshalb nochmal um zu unterscheiden,
 BIG GAME FISHING ist die Jagd auf das Grosswild der Meere mit den entsprechenden dicken Rollen u. Ruten. Fängt bei min. 50 lbs an, besser aber 80er bis 130er lbs Tackle und mit diesem Material schleppt man auf den Zielfisch. Meistens Familie gr. Billfish, gr. Thune, gr. Rochen und auch Haie.
Nichts anderes.
LIGHT TACKLE ist für mich der besser Ausdruck zu 'Little Big Game' und fängt für mich an bei 30 lbs und geht dann runter bis evtl. 10 lbs ?
Danach kommt das ULTRA LIGHT TACKLE, auch evtl. mit der Fly Reel u. Rute.
Fazit:
Es kommen deshalb alle Gewässer, hier bei dieser Frage, in Frage, wo sich die grossen Fische des o.g. echten Big Game Angelsports aufhalten. Das sind Weltweit eine Menge Ziele.
Für diese Grossfischziele gibt oder bestimmt dann auch zuerst der Geldbeutel des Anglers die erste Antwort.
Gerade deshalb gibt es in Deutschland vieleicht ca. 1000 echte 'Big Gamer' und ca. 5.000.000 "normale" Angler u. sog. Sportfischer.
Petri Heil


----------



## Ansgar (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game, wie bauen wirs auf?*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage war doch in der Hauptsache nach Ziele für das Big Game Fischen?!
> Ich schreibe deshalb nochmal um zu unterscheiden,
> BIG GAME FISHING ist die Jagd auf das Grosswild der Meere mit den entsprechenden dicken Rollen u. Ruten. Fängt bei min. 50 lbs an, besser aber 80er bis 130er lbs Tackle und mit diesem Material schleppt man auf den Zielfisch. Meistens Familie gr. Billfish, gr. Thune, gr. Rochen und auch Haie.
> Nichts anderes.
> ...



Moinsen, 

Fishbuster, wie Du richtig sagst Big Game oder m.M. besser Heavy tackle (und als Abgrenzung - genau wie Du sagst Light tackle. Habe ich in meinem 'Open Water' Thread ja auch schon genau so klassifiziert.) zielt auf grosse Fische ab.
Daher ist der Name dieses Forums nicht konsistent, denn hier geht es ja - zumindestens war das der allerersten Ankuendigung zu diesem Forum zu entnehmen - um Light tackle und  Heavy tackle. Das macht ja auch Sinn, gerade weil es wie Du sagst in Deutschland vermutlich < 1000 Big Gamer gibt. Und echtes heavy tackle fishing auf die grossen der Meere ist auch nicht jedermans Sache (ganz zu schweigen von den Finanzen)... Light tackle macht vielen mehr Spass, kann auch von kleineren Booten betrieben werden und ist daher in der Regel erschwinglicher. Zusaetzlich ist die gefangenen Artenvielfalt hoeher und man hat mehr strikes als beim heavy tackle...

Daher waere ein besserer Name fuer dieses Forum vermutlich Light und Heavy Tackle oder Meeresfischen auf Tropenfische oder so, nur das ist nicht sehr einpraegsam und auch wenig greifbar.

Beim Aufbauen des Forums bietet sich ich daher als natuerliche Klassifizierung somit die Trennung zwischen Light Tackle fishing und Heavy tackle fishing an. Das auf die Fischart runterzubrechen, geht mir fast zuweit, denn in der Regel beherbergt ein gutes Light tackle Revier eh die gaengigen Fischarten. Vielleicht ne Unterscheidung zwischen Billfish und non Billfish (denn Rochenangeln mag zwar Heavy tackle sein, aber es gibt denke ich wenige 'Big Gamer' die sich je mit nem Rochen bruesten wuerden und ich denke, Billfishe sind ohnehin meist die klassischen Zielfische des Big Game... (gibt soweit ich weiss auch keine Rochen-Flagge fuer die Riggers... ) )

Wenn dann mal einer ne ganz spezielle Frage zu einem spezifischen Fisch hat, dann kann man die ja getrennt beantworten.

Eine weitere Moeglichkeit der Trennung waere die, die ich bereits vorgeschlagen hatte mit Reef fishing versus Open Water. Hier handelt es sich um ganz unterschiedliche Arten des Angelns und andere Fischarten.
Reef fishing zum Beispiel heisst oft jiggen/Popper fischen mit der Stationaerrolle auf GT und Reef bass, wohingegen Open Water meist Trolling mit Multirolle auf Wahoo, Marlin und Co bedeutet... 
Reef fishing ist m.M. ausschliesslich light tackle (korrigiert mich, falls es irgendwo Monster-Zackenbarsche in Riffnaehe gibt, die man mit Heavy Tackle befischt...) Open water muesste dann aber runtergebrochen werden in Light und Heavy tackle.

Problematisch ist diese Unterscheidung natuerlich, wenn man sich fuer einen Urlaub nicht auf eine einzige Angelart beschraenken will. Da braeuchte es dann eine 'Mixed' Kategorie fuer Ziele, an denen man alle Angelarten betreiben kann. Das duerfte fuer eine Vielzahl der Ziele der Fall sein. 
Es gibt also glaube ich keine 100%ig eindeutige Klassifizierung - aber die vorgeschlagenen 2 duerften schon mal in die richtige Richtung gehen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game, wie bauen wirs auf?*

Da wir hier im AB keine echte Datenbank-Funktion aufbauen können, wäre es für einen logischen Aufbau vielleicht sinnvoll, zwei Rubriken für 

- Reiseziele mit den dort vorkommenden Hauptfischarten und
- Tackle für diese Hauptfischarten

aufzubauen, welche sich gegenseitig ergänzen?


----------



## wodibo (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Big Game, wie bauen wirs auf?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> - Reiseziele mit den dort vorkommenden Hauptfischarten und
> - Tackle für diese Hauptfischarten
> aufzubauen, welche sich gegenseitig ergänzen?



In den entsprechenden Reisezielen fange ich mit Light Tackle (das was andere zum LBG nehmen) meine Köderfische und düse dann ab auf die offene See.
Wenn ich meine Erfahrungen mit Sri Lanka nehme, dann war LBG in Sichtweite der Küste und auch da waren ordentliche Brocken zu erwischen. Ordentlich natürlich für Gerät der 30 lbs Klasse (max. 50 lbs, sonst wirds ein reinkurbeln). Mit dem selben Boot konnte ich aber auch stundenlang auf offene See fahren um dann an Hot Spots auf die Großen der Meere zu gehen.

Also fürs LBG denke ich mal kommen entlang des tropischen Gürtels alle gezielt zu beangelnden Fischarten weltweit vor.

Übrigens: Der herablassende Blick der "wahren" Big Gamer läßt mich kalt. Ich kann nämlich auf die Nord/ Ostseekleinefischehochpumper herabblicken :q

Also was solls  #c


----------

